# Can You See It?



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Look closely at the piece of wood. What do you see that is hiding?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Climbing catfish?

Pidgey


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Okay, I been looking and looking, but not seeing. How about a hint?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*Termites!* and lots of them.

I don't see an image of Christ and/or Mother Mary.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It is so well disguised...look on the right hand side and you might see some fluttering.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Maybe I need to have a few glasses of wine first then look again. I see no *fluttering *in the *picture*.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Is there a little bat there hanging around?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...No bat...no actual fluttering but it could have. Look where the piece of wood farthest to the right, connects to the body of the wood.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I saw it from the first but I can't tell what it is.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's huge and it flies. It was surrounded by 200 people and I think it just needed to feel very hidden.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I do see where you're talking about but I still can't tell what it is... huge & flies???? Hmmmm.... is it in Oregon? Any other hints?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes. It was at the Art Museum on a drift wood sculpture of a horse. The horse was faux...this was not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

The area looks like it has a furry texture. Um, a flying squirrel???


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

a big moth!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I see a big moth too. But I couldn't see it until you said "right side and fluttering" . Then I looked right at it. That's really cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

There is a man in a white shirt hiding behind the tree!!!


...and what might be a small Moth alighted there on the right...on the main part, slightly below and left of the far right part's meeting the main part...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I see a .....big dead tree!...ha I got it!....lol.....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It's the gremlin wot moves things around in your posts when you preview them 

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

John_D said:


> It's the gremlin wot moves things around in your posts when you preview them
> 
> John


John ...You are too funny! LOL Now I know you do read what I post.
but...NO...it's not that!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't see "it", whatever "it" is........I have an eye exam this afternoon though. I'll check it again after I get my new glasses. LOL


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Gingerpoo and Maryjane...you getting warm and Phil there is a guy in a white shirt but not a small moth.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Is it a cicada?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

The only thing I see on the log is a dragon fly


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Bingo!*



Grim said:


> The only thing I see on the log is a dragon fly


Grim...You are right!... and one of the largest Dragon Flies I have ever seen, It was nearly invisible to the eye. I took many pictures and only the one I posted here could it be detected at all. For the longest time it flew around the party until landing on the life sized, drift wood sculpture of a horse.
Now for your prize... I'll be mailing you a couple of pairs of Pigeons.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Without first looking at the other posts, I see a guy in a long-sleeved white shirt (or at least I see the left sleeve of a long-sleeved white shirt). Is he a pilot?

Now I'll study the wood for an image of a slice of bacon, or whatever.

Larry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I see also what might be a moth wing (base of wing at left, where two pieces of tree meet).

Larry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Charis said:


> It's huge....


ROFL - a dragonfly  Oh my Charis - I need to talk to you about your concept of "huge".... hehehheee 

That IS a good puzzle picture though! Thanks for sharing (and for being able to get the shot!).


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> Grim...You are right!...
> Now for your prize... I'll be mailing you a couple of pairs of Pigeons.


I just love losing sometimes 

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Truly...the body was 10 inches long.


----------

